# Does anyone have any tips or advice on how to become well off



## jakearmitage (18 Apr 2009)

Im not talking rich just a well paying job that you can afford a nice house a nice car etc?


----------



## woodbine (18 Apr 2009)

before you become well off you need to have no debts, so take the advice given to you in previous threads.

after that, save hard. take a second or third job if necessary.

do not take on any new debts,cut down on all spending and save for anything you really need. 

do you mind me asking how old you are?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (18 Apr 2009)

This really is a pointless vague question which adds nothing to Askaboutmoney.


----------

